# Arnold Schwarzenegger's Squat routine



## davegmb (Nov 17, 2010)

Good little read, about how Arnie played about with his squat technique and weight etc.

The Squat routine with Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 17, 2010)

Cool read, except Arnie's constant fallacies about permanently expanding the rib cage business.  He feels pull overs do that too.  Rib cage is made of cartilage, not bone, its contanstly expanding and compressing with the lungs when you breath.  Cartiliage is pliable and doesn't expand or shrink permanently, short of some disease or issue.


----------



## Tranzlogic (Nov 17, 2010)

Arnie's routines were always insane. I would break into pieces and have to crawl my broken body under a rock and cry myself to sleep if I tried his routines for any length of time.

A great read though. Thanks.


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 26, 2010)

Arnold is full of S**t half the time.  He never exposed his real training regimen.
That's what I like about Arny. He would tell people how he trained but alot was smoke to throw amateurs  off and screw them up. He's the true champion in this business.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2010)

fayecody said:


> Every one wants to know these routine because every person have a dream to make a muscle like Mr.Arnold.
> ---------------------
> *whey powder*  |  *whey protein powder*



*fayecody== child porn spammer*


----------



## Autobot (Nov 27, 2010)

haha interesting


----------

